# Make Safe and Make Ready



## Delta (30 Oct 2005)

I had my BMQ course like last last week, I am beggining to forget some of the stuff, I don't want to get yelled at by the instructors. I can really use some brush up on C-7 handling. Can anyone here describe the procedure for the Make Safe and Make Ready?


----------



## shaboing (30 Oct 2005)

a make safe is when you have a round in the chamber(you have cocked the rifle with a mag on and rounds, sh*t simple) and you take the mag off, cock the weapon ejecting the round, then clearing the weapon from there (so 2 cocks, look down the chamber) then you pick up the round that was ejected, put it back in the mag, then put the mag back on the rifle, and do not cock from here unless told to make ready, which you do by cocking the rifle and putting it on safe, hope that helps  :warstory:


----------



## RossF (7 Nov 2005)

Make Safe: Unload, followed by a load.

Make Ready: c0ck the rifle, forward assist, safety on.


----------



## R031button (17 Nov 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> Make Safe: Unload, followed by a load.
> 
> Make Ready: c0ck the rifle, forward assist, safety on.



oooooooooh did I catch somebody on an improper drill  > Proper Make Ready:c0ck the rifle, forward assist, safety on, *close the ejection cover*.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Nov 2005)

Delta,

As can be seen by the last two posts, the internet IS NOT the best place to get advise. Do not be ashamed or embarrassed if you can't remember everything you were taught. It's an inherent fault with attending a course every second weekend, and no re-enforcement between weekends. Be safe and be sure, ask your instructors.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (17 Nov 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Delta,
> 
> As can be seen by the last two posts, the internet IS NOT the best place to get advise. Do not be ashamed or embarrassed if you can't remember everything you were taught. It's an inherent fault with attending a course every second weekend, and no re-enforcement between weekends. Be safe and be sure, ask your instructors.



Well said, ESPECIALLY for things like weapons drills. I can see it now: "Do I pull the pin and through the grenade, or pull the grenade and throw the pin?"  

Don't be afraid that someone will yell at you, instructors shouldn't mind you asking for extra practice at something you're unsure about.


----------



## GO!!! (17 Nov 2005)

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> Don't be afraid that someone will yell at you, instructors shouldn't mind you asking for extra practice at something you're unsure about.



Well, in my experience, they usually DO mind, but they will mind alot more if they have to come back at night and teach you again, so ask!

Also, so you get yelled at - no biggie, it's not the first time, and as long as you are in uniform, it won't be the last. The army likes to yell!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Nov 2005)

....and remember, they yell cause they care.
Its when they start whispering in your presence that you might want to think, hmmm......


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Nov 2005)

And that is the best advice your going to get. Good luck.


----------

